
Fitbit bets on Google Cloud in bid to gain appeal with health systems - alex_young
https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/355AC3C4-4A5E-11E8-86D4-1BDDA9795455
======
ocdtrekkie
I've posted a question in Fitbit's forum asking them for confirmation that
this will be opt-in. Google Health has managed to hoover up people's data
without their consent before, and I picked a Fitbit specifically because of
how much control I had over my data and what it would and wouldn't track.

